# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Qaffay 2 [Τατιάνα Αγαπητού - Tatiana Agapitou]

## mwm 1969

μηπως υπαρχουν πληροφοριες για το ιστορικο τατιανα αγαπητου
ή και το αγαπητος? εμαθα οτι το πρωτο βρισκεται στα Εμιρατα.

----------


## nautikos

To *Αγαπητος Α* ειχε φυγει νωριτερα, με το ονομα Ramadan IV συμφωνα με το _equasis_. Για το *Τατιανα Αγαπητου* ξερω οτι πριν λιγα χρονια βρισκοταν στην _Κερκυρα_, αλλα το _equasis_ το δινει ακομα να εχει το ιδιο ονομα. Πιστευω ομως οτι εχει φυγει, πολυ πιθανο και για scrap...

----------


## despo

Μηπως υπαρχει καμμια φωτογραφια τους ?.

----------


## mwm 1969

> Μηπως υπαρχει καμμια φωτογραφια τους ?.


κατι εχω !!..το θεμα ειναι οτι πρεπει να σκαναρω κατι σκονισμενα αρνητικα..
το τατιανα αγαπητου ΙΙ σταματησε απο κερκυρα το 2004 και μετα
απο πειραια αναχωρησε για εμιρατα

----------


## xara

> κατι εχω !!..το θεμα ειναι οτι πρεπει να σκαναρω κατι σκονισμενα αρνητικα..
> το τατιανα αγαπητου ΙΙ σταματησε απο κερκυρα το 2004 και μετα
> απο πειραια αναχωρησε για εμιρατα


Γνωρίζετε οτι, αυτο ή το πρώτο *ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΥ*, έπαιξε στην Ελληνική ταινία "Η Αρχόντισα και ο αλήτης", με Βουγιουκλάκη-Παπαμιχαήλ; Επίσης, οτι οι (συγχωρεμένοι) Αιγαλεώτες αδελφοί Αγαπητού (ΑΑ), δεν είχαν καμμιά σχέση με τη θάλασσα; Κινηματογράφο είχαν, στη Θηβών.

----------


## mwm 1969

> Γνωρίζετε οτι, αυτο ή το πρώτο *ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΥ*, έπαιξε στην Ελληνική ταινία "Η Αρχόντισα και ο αλήτης", με Βουγιουκλάκη-Παπαμιχαήλ; Επίσης, οτι οι (συγχωρεμένοι) Αιγαλεώτες αδελφοί Αγαπητού (ΑΑ), δεν είχαν καμμιά σχέση με τη θάλασσα; Κινηματογράφο είχαν, στη Θηβών.


  δεν υπηρξαν  ποτε 2 βαπορια με το ονομα τατιανα αγαπητου. το πλοιο στο οποιο γυριστηκε η ταινια ειναι το Αγαπητος
μετα απο αυτο ναυπηγηθηκε  το τατιανα αγαπητου ΙΙ
(θυμαμαι στο επανω σαλονι 3 κουδουνια κιτρινισμενα απτο χρονο..με την
εξης επιγραφη:''κλησις  θαλαμηπολου''...

----------


## a.molos

Το ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΥ προσεγγίζει την Ηγουμενιτσα. Στην despo που ζήτησε φωτό του όμορφου αυτου  ferry, αν και αρκετά καθυστερημένα.

----------


## a.molos

Αλλη μια φωτό της ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑΣ (της ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΎ :Wink: ) παρέα με την ΒΙΒΗ Λ. Προσέξτε το εσωτερικό του ferry που είναι βαμμένο με σιέλ χρώμα, ακριβώς ίδιο με το ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΣ 1 που είδαμε στην ταινία που προαναφέρθηκε.

----------


## a.molos

Ουπς ! Ξέχασα την φωτό ! Ορίστε και συγνώμην.

----------


## despo

Σ' ευχαριστώ παρα πολυ, διαθέτεις πραγματικά πλούσιο υλικό !

----------


## CORFU

ρε φιλε molos ξυπναs ωραιεs μνημεs και με γυρναs σε ωραια χρονια σ'ευχαριστω

----------


## mwm 1969

Φωτογραφιες απο το αρχειο ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΥ
08 κ  06     απο το ναυπηγειο
07             ισθμος<< 7 σε παιρνει "δεξια"  μη το ζοριζεις....>>
05             πορεια προς το βορια...

memories008.jpg

memories006.jpg

memories007.jpg

memories005.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικες στιγμες απο ενα καπως <ξεχασμενο> πλοιο του μεγαλου στολου των αδελφων αγαπητου.Θυμαμαι οτι στα πλοια του αγαπητου ανεφεραν το τατιανα,για πλακα, ως δυσμενη μεταθεση

----------


## panagiotis78

Ωραίες φωτογραφίες, μπράβο!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

To _ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΥ_ ξεκίνησε να κατασκευάζεται (ή τουλάχιστον επρόκειτο να κατασκευαστεί) στο ναυπηγείο _ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ - Σωτηριάδη_ του Περάματος (εκεί όπου πρωτύτερα είχε κατασκευαστεί και το αδελφό πλοίο της ίδιας εταιρείας _ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΣ Α_), με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 3260_ και _IMO 6923307_.

Καθελκύστηκε το _1969_ στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο (ως χώρο) βέβαια, αλλά με την επωνυμία _Θ. Ζέρβα_ αφού το _ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ_ είχε πλέον πάψει να υφίσταται.

Ταξίδεψε για όλα του τα χρόνια στην χώρα μας στις γραμμές της Κέρκυρας, και αποδρομολογήθηκε οριστικά τον _Οκτώβριο 2004_ λόγω συμπλήρωσης 35ετίας.




> _ΣΑΣ, 22-10-2004_
> ΘΕΜΑ 27ο - Οριστική αποδρομολόγηση του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΥ» από τη γραμμή ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑΣ - ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑΣ από 4/10/04 λόγω συμπλήρωσης 35ετίας - ΓΝΩΜΟΔΟΤΗΣΗ ΟΜΟΦΩΝΑ ΘΕΤΙΚΗ


Από εκεί και πέρα, δεν υπάρχει καμμία επίσημη πληροφορία για την συνέχεια του, ούτε και καμμία φωτογραφία του στο εξωτερικό (αν συνέχισε εκεί). Άλλοι κάνουν λόγο για πώληση του στα Αραβικά Εμιράτα, άλλοι για διάλυση του στο Aliaga. Στις βάσεις δεδομένων αναφέρεται ως _ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ AGAPITOU II_, με τελευταία γνωστή σημαία την Ελληνική και ως "Dead".

Εδώ από την Ηγουμενίτσα (άγνωστη χρονολογία) στα δεξιά της φωτό, μαζί με το ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ Π (ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙ).

28.jpg
_Πηγή φωτό :_ _tovima.gr_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> To _ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΥ_ ξεκίνησε να κατασκευάζεται (ή τουλάχιστον επρόκειτο να κατασκευαστεί) στο ναυπηγείο _ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ - Σωτηριάδη_ του Περάματος (εκεί όπου πρωτύτερα είχε κατασκευαστεί και το αδελφό πλοίο της ίδιας εταιρείας _ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΣ Α_), με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 3260_ και _IMO 6923307_.
> 
> Καθελκύστηκε το _1969_ στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο (ως χώρο) βέβαια, αλλά με την επωνυμία _Θ. Ζέρβα_ αφού το _ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ_ είχε πλέον πάψει να υφίσταται.
> _............_



Το *Τατιανα* εγινε Τιτανια στο αρθρο αυτο απο την Ελευθερια της 6ης Απριλιου 1971
19710406 Ferries.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Τατιάνα Αγαπητού και δίπλα του το Νάντη όπως ανέβηκε από το φίλο Corfu στα πλοία της Ηγουμενίτσας στο fb.

ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ-ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΥ---ΝΑΝΤΗ.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όμορφη η φωτό του πλοίου.

Να υπενθυμίσω για το _ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΥ_, ότι είναι μία από τις λίγες μας παντόφλες που δεν είμαστε σίγουροι για το τι απέγιναν. Παρόλο που την έχουμε στην κατηγορία των "ξένων", δεν μπορέσαμε να μάθουμε ποτέ με σιγουριά αν πουλήθηκε στο εξωτερικό ή μετά την διαγραφή της το 2004 πήγε για διάλυση. Το στοιχείο ότι στις βάσεις δεδομένων εμφανίζεται ως _ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΥ ΙΙ_ ενώ στις εγγραφές στα νηολόγια δεν υπήρξε ποτέ η αρίθμηση (δεν υπήρχε και λόγος βέβαια αφού δεν είχε προυπάρξει πλοίο με το ίδιο όνομα) με κάνει να κλίνω προς την δεύτερη περίπτωση, να πήγε δηλαδή για διάλυση.

----------


## sotiris97

http://www.shipfriends.gr/forum/topi...embers/?page=8
Είχε ανεβάσει μια παρόμοια ένας φίλος στο ''φατσοβιβλιο'' αλλά δεν ήξερα αν είχα το δικαίωμα να την ''κλέψω'' οπότε βρήκα μια παρόμοια στο ίντερνετ.....

Όχι μόνο δεν διαλύθηκε το πλοίο αλλά ζει και βασιλεύει στα Αραβικά Εμιράτα και μάλιστα η φωτογραφία είναι μόλις περσινή  και όπως μπορούμε να διακρίνουμε έχει μετονομαστεί σε* QAFFAY 2 * ​και η φωτογραφία είναι από τον κόλπο του Ντουμπάι..

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε Σωτήρη είναι αυτό που λένε "φωτογραφία ντοκουμέντο". Αποδεικνύεται πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας ότι το πλοίο εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει, και δικαιώνεται ο φίλος mwm 1969 που εδώ και πολλά χρόνια είχε γράψει :




> ....σταματησε απο κερκυρα το 2004 και μετα απο πειραια _αναχωρησε για εμιρατα_


Και το βλέπω και σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση, και εμφανώς μετασκευασμένο. Το κακό (και αρκετά περίεργο) είναι ότι με το όνομα _QAFFAY 2_ δεν βρήκα κανένα απολύτως στοιχείο του στο διαδίκτυο, σε βάσεις δεδομένων η σε κάποιο AIS site (δεν εκπέμπει στο σύστημα). Στον κόλπο πάντως του Ντουμπάι, υπάρχει ένα μικρό νησί με το όνομα _Qaffay_ και είναι πολύ πιθανόν να δραστηριοποιείται εκεί.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> To _ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΥ_ ξεκίνησε να κατασκευάζεται (ή τουλάχιστον επρόκειτο να κατασκευαστεί) στο ναυπηγείο _ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ - Σωτηριάδη_ του Περάματος (εκεί όπου πρωτύτερα είχε κατασκευαστεί και το αδελφό πλοίο της ίδιας εταιρείας _ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΣ Α_), με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 3260_ και _IMO 6923307_.
> 
> Καθελκύστηκε το _1969_ στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο (ως χώρο) βέβαια, αλλά με την επωνυμία _Θ. Ζέρβα_ αφού το _ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ_ είχε πλέον πάψει να υφίσταται.
> 
> Ταξίδεψε για όλα του τα χρόνια στην χώρα μας στις γραμμές της Κέρκυρας, και αποδρομολογήθηκε οριστικά τον _Οκτώβριο 2004_ λόγω συμπλήρωσης 35ετίας.


Τα Κερκυραικα Νεα γραφουν στις 11/8/1969 για την δρομολογηση του *ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ* στην γραμμη Κερκυρας-Ηγουμενιτσας.

19690811 Τατιανα Κερκυραικα Νεα.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως μου είπε ο φίλος μου Βαγγέλης (CORFU) είναι το Τατιάνα Αγαπητού και το ανεβάζω και εδώ.

ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΥ 01 Ηγουμενίτσα δεκαετία 1960.jpg

----------

